# What exactly IS iron artist?



## CombatRaccoon (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey I'm gonna be a noob for a sec. I assume iron artist challenge is just a thing where you try to make a set number of something... and sometimes offer commissions in this style at a discounted rate? Like sort of a self-improvement thing?

where did it originate from? Is there a set number you must do? A time-limit? 

thanks!


----------



## Taralack (Feb 9, 2011)

You know, we have search for a reason.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/81914-Iron-Artist?highlight=iron+artist
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77635-Iron-Artistry?highlight=iron+artist

Presumably the challenge and its name originated from the show Iron Chef. Googling the term "iron artist" yields this wikifur page as the first result. http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Iron_Artist


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Feb 9, 2011)

You could have been a little bit less rude, but thanks for replying and letting me know!


----------



## Jw (Feb 9, 2011)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Hey I'm gonna be a noob for a sec. I assume iron artist challenge is just a thing where you try to make a set number of something... and sometimes offer commissions in this style at a discounted rate? Like sort of a self-improvement thing?
> 
> where did it originate from? Is there a set number you must do? A time-limit?
> 
> thanks!


 
To be an Iron artist challenge, there needs to be a set number of themes or a specific challenge within a period of time. It's meant to showcase creativity or show improvement quickly. 

I'm willing to wager most people don't follow the rules as they're supposed to. For most people, there's no time limit. Many people I see just tend use it for selling sketch commissions-- though they might not use prompts for their art, they're just making 100 sketches-- not what I'd call a "challenge". Most legitimate challenges will have different themes prompted, such as "Happy", "jealousy", or "clock"-- these push artists to show things they might normally neglect. Some might be 31 challenges (assuming a drawing a day for a month), others might go up to 100 challenges. 

But really,the first "Iron Artist" challenges might come from a competition sponsored by art groups where artists are challenged to create something out of a collection of supplies within a time limit-- kind of a spin on the  "Iron Man" competitions. 

Unfortunately, it's hard to tell what people are doing sometimes and whether or not they're following the challenge :/

hope that clarifies some.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Feb 9, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> To be an Iron artist challenge, there needs to be a set number of themes or a specific challenge within a period of time. It's meant to showcase creativity or show improvement quickly.
> 
> I'm willing to wager most people don't follow the rules as they're supposed to. For most people, there's no time limit. Many people I see just tend use it for selling sketch commissions-- though they might not use prompts for their art, they're just making 100 sketches-- not what I'd call a "challenge". Most legitimate challenges will have different themes prompted, such as "Happy", "jealousy", or "clock"-- these push artists to show things they might normally neglect. Some might be 31 challenges (assuming a drawing a day for a month), others might go up to 100 challenges.
> 
> ...


 
it definitely does! thank you!


----------



## Viteren (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet, now I know what those are... Kinda makes me wanna do one, not now though, but when I get better


----------

